# By the Emporer it Shall be...



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

((OOC I'm doing this role play Dark Heresy style so you have just meet each other each doing an assiment for the inquisiter. Also you tavel in a group))

"Acolytes!" barked the Inquisiters repusenitive.
"You are here to listen to the orders Inquisiter Jarnel has sent you. There has been a report of a cultist. You are to track him down and kill him. By any means. Death of this cultist is you main mission if you come into contact with any other cultist you are to kill them too."

As you leave the briefing room and had out onto the streets you see that every one has packed up all their neccisary food and clothes as they head to the bunkers. The orks are setting up camps close to the hive city and although the PDF called for re-enforcments they won't arrive in time. For the moment all the city has is 10 000 000 trained soldiers. So far the city has been using hit and run techneques to slow down the advance but soon the orks will be to close.

You see a child stumble through the streets he looks lost and he despretly looks at every ones faces trying to find his parents. He quickly gets lost in the crowd. You can see other people running in terror as they try to get seats on a transport. The world is slowly getting taken over by orks. Many people are watching the moniters as they get updates of the Waaagh! As you walk into the crowd they dispatch in front of you a leave you an open space. They think ou are their only hope it is up to you not to fail them.


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

Iakobus edged his way through the crowded. Many parted before him and his startling companions, but not all realize the group was even among them due to the clamor of the city. Iakobus stretched out his mind to his companions, he did not know them and wanted to get a sense of who they were, just lightly touching each mind. There was one unifying thing he sensed from them all: grim determination--they all wanted to achieve their goal and wipe out the cultists. He took note of the zealous fire burning within both the Sorotitas and the Commissar thought it best to be silently wary of these two, he had seen how dangerous that kind of zeal could be; but in the Sorotitas he also sensed sorrow and a need for repentence, something in her past clouded her mind. Iakobus could have delved deeper to find out exactly what caused ths sorrow but thought it best not to too badly invade the minds of those he was working with. What he felt from the Knight was unusual, almost akin to reading an alien mind. Iakobus could not get any thoughts exactly, only raw emotion and instinctual action. The Knight would be great to have in a fight but might need some gentle restraining--otherwise the result may be like dropping a meltabomb in a tin can. The large man, Valkin, seemed deeply disturbed. All the thoughts going through his head were of death--of his family, of his enemies, of himself...of everyone. The underlying theme of all these thoughts was that Valkin would much rather have been outside the city, taking the fight to the Orks. In his past Orks had obviously done something terrible to him. But as long as he didn't go rushing off fight the Orks, his natural stealthy skills would be a great asset to the group.
Now more familiar with those he would be working with, Iakobus pushed his mind out to those in the crowd. Many thoughts were those he expected: various thoughts of worry, outright fear of the Orks, resent of the Imperium for not protecting them better, and, of course, hope upon seeing Iakobus's large, militaristic companions. And for this Iakobus pitied them. They thought salvation had come in the form of the Astartes and Sorotitas, but in truth their goal on the planet had nothing to do with the Orks. Once the cultists were dealt with, if Jarnel wished them to leave the planet to its fate, that is what they would do. Their enemy was Chaos, not the green tide, at least not yet.
Iakobus pushed his mind further and further out until he reached what he felt was the edge of safety. And there he found it. One elderly woman's fear and worry had a different taste to it, so he slipped deeper into her mind. She had seen something she wasn't supposed to, something she wished she hadn't--and she feared the purple robed perpetrators would find her. Iakobus stopped and turned to his companions.
"The taint in this city is in a darker place. We must go ten levels down and towards its center. Follow me."
Several of his companions looked slightly startled that Jarnel had not given them this information, not knowing that Iakobus had learned it without speaking to anyone. Iakobus turned back around and began walking again, picking up the way to the lifts as he went. If they followed they did, if they stayed or went elsewhere then they didn't; it made little difference to Iakobus. He would survive either way, that's what he us best at...though having some muscle around would make it alot easier....


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jean Black look around. Fear, one of the greatest weapons ever. She knew that first handed. Fear is what made the citizens scared and run away. Fear is what made this system weak. Fear was the weapon the enemy was using. Yet the best way to fight fire was with fire. For fear was Jean Black greatest weapon. When their was something scary in the front, you would put something scarier in there backs. Fear was control, fear was power. Yet fear is not the reason she was sent her. Despite being able to use fear as an effective weapon, she also should bravery and other talented skills that attracted the eye of the Inquisition. Maybe it was cause of her ability to see the whole picture of a battlefield rather then just her squad. Whatever the reason she now had a mission and she had to do it. It was best if she introduce herself. "Greetings, fellow servants of the Emperor. I'm Commissar Jean Black. I have fought against the force of chaos, orkz and even Necrons. I look forward to working with each of you." said Jean Black in a serious calm voice. Yet on of her fellow teammates said about having to go somewhere. It look like their wouldn't be time for a proper introduce, yet duty called. "To victory" said Jean Black as she followed her teammate.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

As you walk through the group "Iakobus" (Valanehtar) sences something wierd in an ally way behind the group. There is a cultist and he is armed. The group continues to walk father away from him interested in a old lady on a podium saying chants of the emporer. The cultist is getting farther away until "Iakobus" can barly sense him.

Jean Black (Necrosis) you get a few wierd looks as many people have not seen a female officer before. But then as you turn your back someone jumps out of the crowd with a dagger drawn. They look at your back and start too raise the dagger. People in the crowd are yelling but you can't turn fast enough. A middle age man jumps in the daggers way. You draw your pistol and put a bullet in his head. The man that jumped in your way starts to cough blood he doesn't have much time left. He starts to chant to the Emporer. The lady on the podium slowly makes her way over to the man. "This man's life was meant to end here" she says in a croaky voice. "No one can safe him!" she says load enough for the crowd to hear. Another man walks over he is wearing the fatigues of a PDF medic. You can tell there is going to be some conflict...


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Davion remains silent. He stand at ease, his nemesis force sword sheathed. He sees Jean Black shoot a man and he stops walking. He can sense the man is dying but decides his selfless jump in front of a commissar was noble and quietly whispers a blessing for him. He then stands ready to draw his blade should a fight break out, sensing the tension between the preacher and the medic.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

The old lady creaks in protest as the PDF medic quickly unpacks his med kit. He starts to reach for a needle and grabs the bleeding mans arm. The medic is about to inject the wonded man but the old lady swatted away the needle. 
"He will die! If I don't help him!" the medic yelled at the preacher. 
"The emporer wills his death" the lady responds calmly and she looks towards you as if you will take her side on the argument that will surly take place.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jean was furious by preacher action. "Who ordered this person to die. For acts of treason and Heresy I sentence you to death, false preacher. May the Emperor forgive you and show you mercy, for none can be shown in this world." said Jean Black as she fired her bolt pistol at preacher. "Human lives are the Emperor currency, use them well. To waste them is treason against the Emperor." said Jean Black as she then look at the medic to make sure he was doing his job. She began to wonder how many other people had died due to this preacher. In her eyes he was preaching heresy against the Emperor. She had executed many people during her career but all of them were necessary. With those she killed she saved many more lives of the guard yet still the image of Commissars where those who killed guardsmen for little reason. Then again it was fear that kept them in check.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Davion looks at the dead preacher and then turns to the crowd,saying,"Do not listen to the heretic. Its is the job of a preacher to spread the word of the emperor, not to judge whether the emperor wills death or not. To even suggest that he tells you this is arrogance that must be purged. Go on your buisness and may you serve the emperor well."

He then turned to the comissar.
"Good judgement. It hard to find people who can make good decisions like that. May the emperor watch over you comissar."


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

As the crowd disperses after the preacher's death. The medic thanks "Jean Black" for killing the preacher who was interfering with his work. The crowd goes on with their normal retines.

Soon after as you walk closer to the outer wall of the Hive you hear a screaching noise. A seige shell explodes 15 metres away. You all hit the ground as another shell comes screaching through the air. Gaurdsmen start to run past you towards the outer wall. A sargent runs by and see's your weapons he asks for your help before he runs towards the breach. You can now see that there are orks running into the Hive. One takes a pot shot at Davion. The bullet grazes your arm. There are alot of orks and not so many guardsmen. They need your help.


----------



## The Night Rider (Oct 26, 2009)

Lembart Otken did the best he could to protect himself as the shells continue to screech down upon the people. a squad of guardsmen run past you, desperate to save the the hive. you stare at them and begin to run towards them; eager to help save the hive with your fellow guardsmen. you run towards the guardsmen when you hear a load screeching and look up. a shell is screaming straight towards the guardsmen. you point up at the shell and yell as load as you can " incoming!" everyone looks up. the guardsmen whip out their lasguns and begin firing at it. hoping that it would explode before it reached them. but it was no use. the shell landed directly in the middle of the squad. shrapnel speared off into the surrounding people; cutting through armour and skin. mud and blood rain down around them, blasted up from the direct hit. 

the hit had taken down many men. you step in one of their places. you find a bloodstained helmet and slam it down onto your head and pull out your laspistol and chainsword. And prepare to defend your, and the rest of the hives lives.


----------

